# Vice Admiral Sir Louis le Bailly



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Just noticed in my MER that Vice Admiral Bailly passed away in October.

He wrote an excellent book on his life in the RN "The Man Around the Engine" and was instrumental in the adoption of the Phantom as a RN carrier aircraft

Telegraph obituary http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obi...8084056/Vice-Admiral-Sir-Louis-Le-Bailly.html

RIP


----------

